# new to pressurized co2



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

ive read the guide that darkblade has written up and decided to start setting up a pressurized co2 system
been wanting one for a long time but money might still be the issue
ill occasionally buy parts and put it together

planning to get a 20 pound co2 tank from aquaponics
and then solenoid needle valve bubble counter
so on and so forth 
later

i found this co2 regulator that has the common na fitting
but i want to know what you guys think of buying a used regulator
or if anyone recommends buying this

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AIRCO-CONCOA-2-Stage-CO2-Regulator-806-9451-CGA-320-/370462778988?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56414d666c

also found a new one but this one a different brand
what do you recommend?
the concoa looks more durable but those are just assumptions

http://cgi.ebay.com/Victor-Cutskill-Carbon-Dioxide-Pressure-Regulator-CO2_W0QQitemZ200550198420QQcategoryZ67059QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Price is good and the seller has a great rating but note that the product is sold "as is" no warrenties. If you don't want it, you can return it within 7 days but lose out on shipping on both ways.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

arc said:


> Price is good and the seller has a great rating but note that the product is sold "as is" no warrenties. If you don't want it, you can return it within 7 days but lose out on shipping on both ways.


yeah that is true
but i doubt i would have to mail this thing back
i dont think regulators malfunction that easily
according to the description is was an extra from a lab
besides the price is awesome


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

If it helps any i have seen people recommending the victor regulators on the planted tank forums. Have not used it myself however.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

im having a real dilemma
theyre ultimately the same price but im not sure of the qualities


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not familiar with that particular Concoa model, but the brand itself is as good as Victor.


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

I just bought that same concoa model from that same seller about a month ago.
The thing is a monster regulator, its very heavy duty. I have not had a chance to test it out yet(still working on the other parts) but the seller was helpful and it looks to be in quite good condition.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Indeed, dual stage regulators are trucks compared to the tiny single stage regulators


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

ups is charging me 40 dollars in brokerage fee for my 60 dollar concoa regulator so im paying an extra 2/3 of my total
i could of bought my needle or solenoid with this money

i searched around and turns out there is no easy way out of this fee
and a lot of people have been victims to this

so i warn all of you

UPS IS EVIL


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is why when purchasing from the US, you should contact the seller to see if they are willing to ship via USPS and not UPS/Fedex.

Courier companies will charge you exorbitant prices for their brokerage fees.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

yup

learned it the hard way


----------

